# edge report 1/26/13



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all

It was a beautiful day on the water. Caught a limit of football mingos and then some, an aj, 2 lanes, and a grouper head that was stolen by the man in the grey suit. All in all a good relaxing day.

Team legasea


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good eats in them little red footballs. Nice box of fish


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice catch.

Kevin


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice catch ! I wanted to go Saturday or Sunday but did not make it. Installed a few pumps on the boat that were overdue.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

good pics there jman, looks like a lota catching on that trip! GG


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice display there jman. Luv those Mongos!! :thumbup:


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Was the bite on fire?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Verry nice. Thanks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang, I just cooked up the last of my mingo yesterday! Congrats!


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Sorry for the delayed response. Yes the bite was on fire. We must have threw back ten or so that would have been legal but had so many 2-3 pounders that we didnt bother putting them in the box.

josh


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch!:thumbsup:


----------



## danjammy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm ready to go again!!!!!!


----------



## dmck711 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good catch. I hit the edge about a week later and limited on on AJ's. Caught some nice grouper....one weighed 54 pounds. It's great fishing when the weather cooperates.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job! Mingos are my favorite.


----------

